# Can I join you all?



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi everyone

After a couple of months of thinking time I have decided to go down the egg sharing route. I have always want to donate my eggs so this seems like the perfect solution for me. Unfortunately it means yet a third change of clinic for me as Bath don't do egg-sharing, so I have an initial appointment on the 12th October at the Cardiff Cromwell.

I'm pretty nervous about the change over from IUI to IVF.

Babydust to all

Claire


----------



## DebbieD (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Claire,

Welcome to the board.

Good for you donating your eggs i wanted to but couldn't unfortunately.  Good luck for your appointment on 12th.  

We have our nurse appointment Friday to learn how to inject myself    .  Thankfully DH is quite brave so will hopefully be able to do them for me.

Hope all goes will for you.

Debbie


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Claire,

I have posted you a reply on the other posting you made, as I too am egg sharing at the Cromwell Cardiff.

Debbie - good luck for Friday. We haven't started that part yet but am also hoping that dh will be doing mine too.

Best of luck to you both,

Natalie xx


----------

